
3D printing with glass - gpresot
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21661577-fine-glass-latest-material-be-manufactured-additively-what-goes-around
======
adrianN
I wonder whether it would also work to heat glass powder with a laser to 3D
print.

